# Greetings Brethren!



## Jason Bryce (Aug 29, 2017)

Brethren, hello! 

Initiated, passed and raised in 2007

Member of Ann Arbor Fraternity #262. 

Looking forward to dwelling together in unity... S & F


----------



## Keith C (Aug 29, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum, Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 30, 2017)

Greetings and Welcome Brother !


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 30, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Center (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome Jason


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 2, 2017)

Greetings 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## The Traveling Man (Sep 16, 2017)

Jason Bryce said:


> Brethren, hello!
> 
> Initiated, passed and raised in 2007
> 
> ...


Greetings fellow Michigan Brother! I've met a few Brothers from your Lodge in the Valley of Detroit. I hail from East Lansing Lodge # 480.


----------

